# How do i delete my cold start?



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

Im catless and i hate how loud it is on start up. can i use vag com to delete my cold start cycle or do i need to remove something?


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

I believe the SAI is what makes majority of the noise. A thread just resurfaced about an SAI Delete Kit too, I'd look into that


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

PhAyzoN said:


> I believe the SAI is what makes majority of the noise. A thread just resurfaced about an SAI Delete Kit too, I'd look into that


 yeah i saw that. NLS posted it i believe. i didnt know that kit fixed that.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Would like to know if this is possible myself.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

you can delete the secondary air injection (SAI) by purchasing block off plates (i think integrated engineering, INA, and NLS sell that part.) 
but you need a tune to code out the CEL 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5415469-SAI-delete&p=73335733 




TylerO28 said:


> I have the block off plate and am considering removing it... I know that jeff will remove it for me... The block off plate is so simple...but all of my piping for the turbo has the lines accounted for so i'd have to get those welded shut... Emissions compliance is kind of an issue as well....thats why I did this though cuz if its gonna be there it can at least be kinda pretty


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> Would like to know if this is possible myself.


 and joe maybe this might answer your question. 



thygreyt said:


> just a note:
> 
> i was reading the Bentley manual (for fun) and i discovered that the SAI system is different on 09+ engines.
> 
> ...


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

why would emissions matter. I mean, its mostly for catless exhaust right? once youre catless, youre not allowed to care about the environment anymore. And if its a "well my state blah blah blah" youre catless, stop giving so many fcuks. 

side note, those headers gave me a semi... any more details on that?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Interesting. 

Those look like the Evo headers, I believe


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

as said before, you need the block off plates...once those are on and the SAI is deleted, you will need to cut off the plug that connects to the SAI from the wiring harness and then solder in a 330 ohm 10 watt resistor. This will keep your CEL from showing up. Once done, you need to have your car re-flashed to completely shut it off. The car will still do the cold start up if you dont have it tuned out. United Motorsport has an option for this, and im sure C2 does as well. 

I learned the above info from Fred, aka ThyGreyt


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

went to look for resistors, R.S. had the proper one but it had to be special ordered online just a heads up


----------

